# Somerville crappie



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Fished at Lake Somerville Marina and kept 8 slab crappie from 14" to 1512"this moning on live minnows...Saw several other slabs caught.......I also caught 5 huge bream and a 4 pound bass...The big bream are already moving in around the marina, which is unusual for this time of year......All we need is an extended warm spell and the crappie will really kick in high gear...Now that I'm retired and have a trailer there, I'll be there quite a bit....Hope to see some of the 2coolers there.......Capt. Wayne


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

thanks for the report,thinking about taking my son up there sunday.just hoping the weather isn't too bad saturday.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Feb 10, 2007)

fished yegua??? creek today...8am to 1pm...caught 10 crappie to 14". slow, my guess because of storm headed in....NO WHITE BASS!!!??? good thing I have a crappie hole! only one other boat on the water...he was headed to nails for crappie. I think we were the only ones who braved the weather....Bloody Marys helped!!!


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

we're going in the morning,hopefully the weather doesn't make the fishing too tuff tomorrow..


----------



## Buck1986 (Mar 28, 2006)

Bringing my family there to the marina u spoke about today. Hope to see u there my 8 year old is looking forward to it


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

we fished from about 8:30 til 4:30 .the bite was slow,seen a few crappie caught but they were few and far in between.we had no luck with minnows so i got some worms and me and my son did some perch jerking.the worms saved the day.we started with 2 dozen minnows and i think i gave a dozen away when we left. 

the main thing is my son (10) said he had fun and wanted to know when we were going back. so i can say i had a GREAT!!!! day.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Feb 10, 2007)

AWESOME!!! My wife and I are working on our first kiddo and it is all I can do to not think about taking my child fishin'...I hope he's hooked for life!


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

i believe he is.now i just have to make the time to keep him hooked.really looking forward to when he ties into a solid white bass on his ultralite combo on the creek by our house.the only prob with it is having to listen to all the smack talk he will be doing if it happens.but that is a problem i can definately live with.

GOOD LUCK!!! on the first kiddo, i can't imagine my life without my two.


----------



## jaybird1 (Jan 21, 2008)

was that big creek marina? is there others on thelake


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

it was lake somerville marina


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

KILT610 said:


> Fished at Lake Somerville Marina and kept 8 slab crappie from 14" to 1512"this moning on live minnows...Saw several other slabs caught.......I also caught 5 huge bream and a 4 pound bass...The big bream are already moving in around the marina, which is unusual for this time of year......All we need is an extended warm spell and the crappie will really kick in high gear...Now that I'm retired and have a trailer there, I'll be there quite a bit....Hope to see some of the 2coolers there.......Capt. Wayne


I was there last wednesday the 20th and caught some nice crappie to 15" and a few small bream.The bite was kind of slow.There was a 15lb Buffalo caught from the marina.All in all we had a good day.


----------

